
What Is a Slip Ring? - heasontech
https://www.heason.com/article-detail.php?aid=327&did=What-is-a-Slip-Ring?
======
dekhn
I've used these to mount spinning LEDs and connect the LEDs to power/arduino
that is not spinning. This blew my mind- when I was a kid I spend a lot of
time wondering how lights on a car wheel wouldn't need a very long roll of
wire.

